# Aufrüst kit



## Miro1989 (9. Juli 2014)

*Aufrüst kit*

Habe noch einen AMD FX 8120 + Motherboard Asus M5A78L-M + 8 GB 1333 MHz von Elixir zu verkaufen die Teile sind ca 2,5 Jahre alt und sind bis vor kurzem noch bei mir ohne Probleme gelaufen falls wer Interesse hat einfach anschreiben

http://www.ebay.de/itm/321528957257?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


steht nun bei ebay drin falls wer interesse hat
http://www.ebay.de/itm/321528957257?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p39 84.m1555.l2649


----------



## Miro1989 (21. September 2014)

up nach oben


----------



## Gruntek (25. September 2014)

Ich möchte ja nicht ins offtopic rutschen aber würde dir einen Tipp geben.
_"bis vor kurzem noch bei mir" _hört sich ungefähr so an wie: Bei mir liefs, bei dir vielleicht nicht.

Nimms an oder lass es


----------

